# Reference music for DFW meet



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry about making a thread about this but just want to give a headsup for people to BRING MUSIC YOU'RE FAMILIAR WITH. How are you gonna know how anything sounds if you listen to a dozen different cars with a dozen different cd's? Back in the summer I used the '76 version of 'Hotel California'. This time around there's a few tracks off of disk 2 of 'The Essetional Alabama' that I'll be using to see what everyones system is made of. Might throw some AC/DC in there too just to see what happens with some of the worst compression EVAR. Thought about Tupac-All Eyez on Me since it's surprizingly well recorded from what I remember but don't think very many people would like something of that nature being played on their system:blush:


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Whatever you choose, just use the same CD(s) for every car.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

I've got some cool discs I roll with....some the norm...some abnorm.


----------

